# R.I.P. Vangelis - dead at age 79



## Aliandra (May 19, 2022)

We are heartbroken to have to share the following news with you:

"We regret to announce that the world renowned composer Vangelis has passed away on Tuesday, May 17th, late at night. ” - From his private office"

http://elsew.com/data/latest.htm#19-5-2022

R.I.P. to one of the greats. I loved his music.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 19, 2022)

Very, very sad news. His music will remain a big source of inspiration. Αναπαύσου εν ειρήνη.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (May 19, 2022)

Well, I guess it's time to relisten to the Blade Runner soundtrack. That score single handedly opened my eyes (ears?) to how awesome synthesizers can be. RIP to a true legend


----------



## davidson (May 19, 2022)

One of, if not *the* reason i started composing back when I was a kid was Vangelis's music. R.I.P.


----------



## el-bo (May 19, 2022)

Sad news, indeed! :(


----------



## zvenx (May 19, 2022)

:(

rsp


----------



## TomislavEP (May 19, 2022)

I can even express how sad I am. This is a huge loss for the music world since its inception. Vangelis was a great inspiration for me and one of the reasons why I've been pursuing music since my childhood. The only consolation I can think of now is the thought that his music will live forever.


----------



## RogiervG (May 19, 2022)

WHAT???????????

He was my (along with Jarre and others) musical inspiration for soooooo many years during my first steps in electronic music (especially his music from 70', 80', 90')... he also had very good views on the world.
DAMN, this comes as a shock to me.

RIP Mr. Odysseas Papathanasiou

suddenly i start to get nostalgic for the time i had physical synths, imitating his sounds/music style.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 19, 2022)

Damn. What an absolute legend we've all lost.


----------



## Geomir (May 19, 2022)

Really sad news. His music was a great inspiration for me as well. One of a kind. So talented. He will be missed. But his music will remain... Forever.


----------



## MauroPantin (May 19, 2022)

Some insights into his genius from his BR score: http://www.nemostudios.co.uk/bladerunner/

RIP to a true original.


----------



## Crowe (May 19, 2022)

That's sad :(. I was just getting a bunch of Synthwave OST's ready for marathon listening this week. I suppose that's gonna be a lot of Blade Runner then.


----------



## jim2b (May 19, 2022)

R.I.P. to a real pioneer…


----------



## Pier (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Aliandra (May 19, 2022)

Jon Burlingame in Variety: https://variety.com/2022/music/news/vangelis-dead-chariots-of-fire-blade-runner-1235272061/


----------



## Markrs (May 19, 2022)

Very sad news, an incredible musical genius. I know his music will live on


----------



## NuNativs (May 19, 2022)

He was truly ahead of the curve in every way, what a loss.


----------



## Double Helix (May 19, 2022)

Certainly an inspiration to many: Not only ahead of the curve, he was among the sublime few who established the curve.
We are all the poorer without him--but his music will continue to encourage us to develop.


----------



## Mr Greg G (May 19, 2022)

His Blade Runner and 1492 soundtracks are still a big influence in my compositions. Rest in peace sir and thank you for your fabulous work.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (May 19, 2022)

This is sad. Just read the news that one of my favorite Composers especially in electronic music, Vangelis, has passed away, aged 79. A prolific Composer whose known for the soundtracks of 'Blade Runner' and 'Chariots of Fire' had also numerous albums to his name. My favorite score from him is from the epic film '1492' with the piece 'Conquest of Paradise' being my favorite work from him. Rest in Peace Maestro. :( :(


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 19, 2022)

Rest in peace,legend. You will be missed. One of my biggest inspiration, can't forget the first time I heard his scores as a child. How time flies.


----------



## cuttime (May 19, 2022)

I know everyone loves his dramatic and theatrical moments, but I think he excelled when he was intimate and introspective. RIP:


----------



## KEM (May 19, 2022)

Terrible news, today will be spent on the CS-80, in his honor

RIP


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 19, 2022)

davidson said:


> One of, if not *the* reason i started composing back when I was a kid was Vangelis's music.


It's one of my favorites, I also love the movie it appeared in.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 19, 2022)

Oh no 😢

One of the biggest inspiration for me in my youth-years. He brings me into the synthesizer-world ❤️

"1492" is also my favourite score (except the main-theme). When I was in military and stationed on Crete for several months back then in the 90ies the soundtrack runs on rotation in one souvenir-shop - I asked which CD is running and felt totally in love...


----------



## S4410 (May 19, 2022)

I remember seeing him in a live show in Herodeon, Athens, playing magic with his several synthesizers. A pioneer of electronics, a great composer. 
Αθάνατος


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)

Ohhh... This is super sad news. I just saw it. R.I.P. our beloved Vangelis.

Your beautiful music lives forever in our souls, and hearts.


----------



## Pincel (May 19, 2022)

Very sad news... I've been a Vangelis fan pretty much my whole life. It's always hard when one of your heroes passes away... R.I.P.


----------



## EanS (May 19, 2022)

Such a great contribution, this vid is awesome on showing his magic and humbles me to the core with me dem libraries and can't do 3% of dat. And also make us wonder if we need 24 expression pedals.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 19, 2022)

*Very very sad. A great loss!*

He was apparently being treated for COVID in a French hospital.








Vangelis Papathanasiou: Oscar-winning composer passes away at the age of 79 - Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος - ot.gr


Vangelis died at hospital in France on Tuesday, where he was being treated for Covid-19




www.ot.gr


----------



## jules (May 19, 2022)

A one of a kind composer. Morricone, Vangelis... bad years.


----------



## CT (May 19, 2022)

A significant musical force in my life. I'm grateful for what he did.


----------



## Loïc D (May 19, 2022)

There’s no one like him.
He’s one of the artists I’ve been constantly listening to and following for 35 years.
A great loss for music.

For those a bit curious about his music, I highly recommend the albums *See You Later, Mask, Spiral* and all the works with *Jon Anderson*.
And there’s an album special to my heart and quite different from others : *The City*.
Please listen to the track *Twilight* and don’t tell me it doesn’t brings you immediately out of this world.
This is the sheer magic of Vangelis and he’ll be sadly missed.

May his soul reach the stars he loved so much.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 19, 2022)

I'm so sad.
Like for some of you, Vangelis was one of the musicians that have always been part of my life, thanks to my father's vinyles that were constantly playing in the background of any activity at home.

He's THE one artist, actually. If the concert of Jean-Michel Jarre in Houston on VHS remains he biggest musical shock/revelation of my musical life, Vangelis still takes the first place overall.

I remember playing "Hymne" on a old toy keyboard when I was barely out of diapers...
The 12 first notes on the left of the keyboard were triggering chords, allowing me to play chords with 1 finger on the left while 1 right hand finger would play the melody 

I listen to a lot of music, all the time, in a lot of genres... But there is never more than a few days that pass between two Vangelis records played at home.

A LOT of masterpieces. A lot of weirdness. Some beautiful collaborations... Ranging from pure synth pleasure to orchestral magnificence... I can speak about all that for hours. And I'm sorry that's a longer post that I first intended... But it really saddens me so I get it out...
I would have given a kidney to get to see him live.

Choosing 1 track to post here is a torture. So much to cover. No track could represent all the facets of his music and his musical history. But allow me to post this one, instead of all the classics we love. While maybe less known (maybe not, you tell me), this track has always sent chills down my spine and is playing now while I'm writing this.

Salut l'artiste. I truly loved you...


----------



## cuttime (May 19, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> *Very very sad. A great loss!*
> 
> He was apparently being treated for COVID in a French hospital.
> 
> ...


Died on TUESDAY? Wikipedia also lists the day of death as the 17th. Perhaps some of these reports are not accurate.


----------



## FinGael (May 19, 2022)

One of the greatest sources of inspiration and influence to me. Rest In Peace, Maestro.

I love so many of his songs, but this one might suit this moment fine:


----------



## Christian64 (May 19, 2022)

Thank you for the respect you had for the music, the universe, the inner child that we all have in us.
Your music sounds like a prayer sometimes...

Quotes from Vangelis
*








Vangelis citations (37 citations, Page 2) | Citations célèbres


Les citations de Vangelis ✅ Découvrez des citations intéressants et vérifiés · Vangelis , Evángelos Odysséas Papathanassíou , né le 29 mars 1943 à Vólos en Gr… (Page 2)




quotepark.com




*


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 19, 2022)

jules said:


> A one of a kind composer. Morricone, Vangelis... bad years.



That track used to be my morning alarm on several phones.


----------



## Loïc D (May 19, 2022)

On this album, La mort du Loup is heartbreaking too. What an album!


----------



## Illico (May 19, 2022)

Remembering my first Synthetizer Audio CD when I was a Kid.


----------



## handz (May 19, 2022)

Really sad, especially as it was because of the stupid Covid. But his music will stay with us forever.


----------



## FinGael (May 19, 2022)

If someone has not seen:



The quality of that video is not good, but it is a great documentary.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)

handz said:


> Really sad, especially as it was because of the stupid Covid


Oh, No.. He passed away due to Covid ? 

I didn't know that, That's so sad. I wish Covid gets out of our lives soon. It has messed up the world, and taken away the lives of so many people.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 19, 2022)

Yes, I've read that as well.

Please please everybody, let's not turn this thread into a covid debate though.
(Not saying you, above, did that. I just hope it doesn't start. This is not the place.)


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> Please please everybody, let's not turn this thread into a covid debate though.


No one is going in that direction on this thread. This is about Vangelis, and his passing away. It just shocked, and surprised me that he died due to Covid. So, I expressed my thoughts about it.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> No one is going in that direction on this thread. This is about Vangelis, and his passing away. It just shocked, and surprised me that he died due to Covid. So, I expressed my thoughts about it.


If you quote me entirely, you'll see I didn't say anyone was doing it. I just hoped this would not start.
Indeed it's a fact and as such it can be mentioned. But covid is such a sensitive subject that unfortunately divides people so much... I just got some concern this thread could take a wrong turn.

It's all good.
My apologies if you felt my remark was aimed at you. That was not the point at all.


----------



## GMT (May 19, 2022)

Even though 79 is a pretty good innings, it still feels a bit too soon. Very sad.

Like so many, the magical score for Blade Runner was a revelation for me and the first soundtrack I ever bought. He had such an earthquake sized impact with that alone.


----------



## KMA (May 19, 2022)

Sad news.

Tonight's movie is now locked in.


----------



## timprebble (May 19, 2022)

Great article about Vangelis & studio during Bladerunner score composing & recording





BladeZone: The Online Blade Runner Fan Club


BladeZone: The Online Blade Runner Fanclub



media.bladezone.com


----------



## CT (May 19, 2022)

Of his many pieces that I love, I think this is the one that moves me the most.


----------



## dflood (May 19, 2022)

Sad day. This album still gets regular play in our home.


----------



## CGR (May 19, 2022)

Wow - woke to the terrible news this morning. Vangelis was unashamedly melodic in his scores, and made a lasting impression on so many people. A true musical giant who will be sorely missed. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 19, 2022)

Sad news indeed! A great thing that Vangelis was demonstrating and leading by example is that you can be self-taught with your very own personal approach and workflow and create music that matters.

On another note I remember that Vangelis himself said that he had so much more unreleased music. I hope that we'll see a few more posthumous releases.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)




----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 19, 2022)

handz said:


> Really sad, especially as it was because of the stupid Covid. But his music will stay with us forever.


It doesn't really matter ... but this site said it was due to heart failure. https://www.npr.org/2022/05/19/1100133193/vangelis-dead


----------



## Sirocco (May 19, 2022)

RIP Maestro.


----------



## zwhita (May 19, 2022)

R.I.P. oh courageous one. You weaver of sublime sonic tapestries. You pilot of the infinite intimate. Goodbye dear sir.


----------



## JEPA (May 19, 2022)

Thank you for the heads up! Thank you for all, Rest In Peace, Maestro!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 19, 2022)

FinGael said:


> If someone has not seen:
> 
> The quality of that video is not good, but it is a great documentary.



Thank you for this link. A great documentary indeed!!


----------



## IFM (May 19, 2022)

I’m very sad as well. His music is what started me on my journey.


----------



## aeliron (May 19, 2022)

We can only hope his genius is not lost forever ... not like tears in rain ...


----------



## creativeforge (May 19, 2022)

“I’ve seen things, so many things that you can’t believe, past designs, future designs, cables in the bend, second-hand sounds, future sounds, synthesised dialogues, incomprehensible software! 

Hi Jon, let’s break some rules! Here comes the sun! 

We’re doing some recordings later. Same old factory you know. Here’s some names for you. Polyester Landscape, Nylon Oxygen, Ashes to Concrete, Etc., Etc., Etc. ... 

Oh, by the way, it’s been a beautiful morning, what a morning, great morning, 

It’s a great morning man.”

- Intergalactic Radio Station, DIRECT
---

The Motion of the Stars (DIRECT)
Sonically so satisfying...
▼


----------



## CT (May 19, 2022)




----------



## wahey73 (May 20, 2022)

Illico said:


> Remembering my first Synthetizer Audio CD when I was a Kid.


I had this on Vinyl....yes Vangelis was/is a big inspiration


----------



## tmhuud (May 20, 2022)

A true genius and a man ahead of his time. So fortunate to have heard his music, been inspired and influenced by it. RIP sir.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Rossy (May 20, 2022)

One of my favorite collaborations by him. Sad he's left us.


----------



## Houdini (May 20, 2022)

Vangelis was a compatriot of mine, so I always felt a connection to his music, as I also am a Greek who left to live abroad. 

Unfortunately, he wasn't appreciated enough in his own country, but I'm glad he's being appreciated throughout the world. What an influential composer and what a life he had. He will certainly be missed, but I'm sure his music will live on forever, he was a true pioneer of electronic music. RIP


----------



## Paulogic (May 20, 2022)

I'm really sad. He was not only for me but for a humongous number of people a starting point,
a push to get into music, an inspiration, an unbelievable musical genius and his music will be
remembered for eternity !


----------



## RogiervG (May 20, 2022)

Illico said:


> Remembering my first Synthetizer Audio CD when I was a Kid.


You do know these were covers, right? Done by the Dutch composer/musician/producer Ed Starink (Star Inc.)


----------



## RogiervG (May 20, 2022)

handz said:


> Really sad, especially as it was because of the stupid Covid. But his music will stay with us forever.


That's not yet officially stated. He was recently being treated for Covid-19 in a hospital, however nothing from the official info given to the press indicates that his last stay in a hospital was covid-19 related. I could be, but it could be something else just aswel.


----------



## Illico (May 20, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> You do know these were covers, right? Done by the Dutch composer/musician/producer Ed Starink (Star Inc.)


Yep, good point! It was a good memory.


----------



## leo007 (May 20, 2022)

RIP gorgeous Maestro


----------



## handz (May 21, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> That's not yet officially stated. He was recently being treated for Covid-19 in a hospital, however nothing from the official info given to the press indicates that his last stay in a hospital was covid-19 related. I could be, but it could be something else just aswel.


90% of articles mention covid. Of course, when you get covid the cause of death is not "covid" if you have problems with your heart etc covid will makes it worse. But I think, this is not a time to start "anti covid" discussion...


----------



## handz (May 21, 2022)

Rossy said:


> One of my favorite collaborations by him. Sad he's left us.



Stunning album, my father always played it in car when we were going to vacation.


----------



## leo007 (May 21, 2022)

handz said:


> Stunning album, my father always played it in car when we were going to vacation.


I also like his Aphrodite's Child project


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 21, 2022)

One of my favorite memories of Vangelis and his music was in the 1990s when the NPR show "Echoes" was three hours long and they played many of his album tracks. The missus and I would be gently lulled to sleep listening to his angelic sounds. The only bad thing was the midnight entry at a very loud volume of "THIS IS THE BBC!". I wonder if they have a CS80 waiting for him at the Pearly Gates.


----------



## RogiervG (May 21, 2022)

handz said:


> this is not a time to start "anti covid" discussion...


Uhm.. anti covid discussion? I never did an anti covid (measures etc) statement/thought. How you came to that conclusion is a mystery to me.
Anyway..
I just wanted to point out, that we should stay with the facts presented officially (guessing is dangerous):
The official statements made to the press never said anything about covid-19 as far for his LAST hospitalization. He was hopitalized recently (thus before his last), for covid-19. That has been released officially to the press. Also the sad news that he passed away during his last hospitalization, but again, no cause of death or medical conditions has been officially given.


----------



## handz (May 21, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Uhm.. anti covid discussion? I never did an anti covid statement/thought. How you came to that conclusion is a mystery to me.
> Anyway..
> I just pointed out, that we should stay with the facts presented officially (guessing is dangerous):
> The official statements made to the press never said anything about covid-19 as far for his LAST hospitalization. He was hopitalized recently (thus before his last), for covid-19. That has been released officially to the press. Also the sad news that he passed away during his last hospitalization, but again, no cause of death or medical conditions has been officially given.


I otherwise don't see a reason to question this so vocally other than you refuse to believe it.... What is "official"? So all the media who made the statement that he was in hospitalized in France with COVID made this up?


----------



## RogiervG (May 21, 2022)

handz said:


> I otherwise don't see a reason to question this so vocally other than you refuse to believe it.... What is "official"? So all the media who made the statement that he was in hospitalized in France with COVID made this up?


You seem not to notice the difference between the word "recently" and "present or current".
All the official statements (also most media btw) mention explicitely "recently" along with being treated for covid-19 in a french hospital. Recently means a *past* event, *not* current. Which means, it took place BEFORE his last hopitalization.
Official in this context means: a source (appointed person or persons) that is/are assigned to release factual information to the media, which the media in turn is allowed release to the public, regarding an event or person(s). In this case his lawyer is appointed that role.
All other information (while it might be true too), is non official, and the serious news media won't write (if they write about non official info) it as factual, but more as a rumour.
I am so vocally, because i see it happening all the time, people starting to mix speculations/rumours with facts released. It makes things go fuzzy/gossipy very quickly. It has nothing to do with my stance on covid (as a virus, or how the world reacts on it) in itself. If it where a different situation, i would also have pointed it out. (unless the topic is ofcourse clearly of speculative nature)
Note: official information might change over time, but as of this time, the above is current.

But, dear Handz, i agree, as you also suggested, to not continue to derail this thread and make this thread go into the "drama zone" by mods.


----------



## MarkY (May 21, 2022)

He was an exceptional talent, rest in peace the one and only ❤️


----------



## andyhy (May 21, 2022)

At the heart of his greatest themes was a simple beauty. Vangelis was a truly remarkable composer. To think that he had no formal music training offers hope to us all. Remember his advice and invest in beauty not in chaos. R I.P.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (May 21, 2022)

Sad news indeed. I just hope they will release more music which hasn't been published yet. There is this beautiful piece from the 'Journey to Ithaka' DVD (with the Sean Connery voice-over). So typical Vangelis, just beautiful. The video NASA just released is also a track I haven't heard before. There must be tons of unreleased works.


----------



## krops (May 23, 2022)

At some point I started doing these portraits of artists who have passed away. I think the first time I became aware of Vangelis was when I saw the TV commercial for the 1492 soundtrack, and was completely blown away. I didn’t even realise it was a soundtrack, I just thought it was the most spectacular and epic concept album ever or something. Only later did I connect the dots to Blade Runner and the Chariots theme (which I’d heard only in some computer game). RIP


----------



## muziksculp (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Wes Antczak (May 29, 2022)

krops said:


> At some point I started doing these portraits of artists who have passed away. I think the first time I became aware of Vangelis was when I saw the TV commercial for the 1492 soundtrack, and was completely blown away. I didNicen’t even realise it was a soundtrack, I just thought it was the most spectacular and epic concept album ever or something. Only later did I connect the dots to Blade Runner and the Chariots theme (which I’d heard only in some computer game). RIP


Nicely done @krops


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 29, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>



Captain Nemo (of the Nautilus?) in his prime and a lovely visit to the legendary Nemo Studios. Thank you, very much for posting this!


----------

